
Researchers Find Almost EVERY Computer with an Intel Skylake and CPU Owned via USB - dfps
https://thenextweb.com/security/2017/11/09/researchers-find-almost-every-computer-intel-skylake-cpu-can-owned-via-usb/
======
slater
CAN be, not is.

~~~
craftyguy
In almost all cases it is CANNOT be, since the required debug hooks are not
enabled on production parts.

